# HGVC at Waikoloa Beach Resort  v.s. The Bay Club??



## korndoc (Mar 29, 2007)

I can purchase at the Bay Club, 2 bedrooms with 7000 points for $12,000 and $850 MF.  I can also purchase at the HGVC at Waikoloa Beach Resort with 8400 points for $18,000 and $960 MF.  Is the HGVC at Waikoloa Beach Resort  with 1400 more points worth the extra charge?  I would probably stay at this resort every few years.  Most of the time I would be trading either within HGVC or converting to HH points for hotel stays.  

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 1, 2007)

Jeff, by purchasing at the Bay Club you get home resort advantage if you want to go to Hawaii. This is a BIG plus! Hawaii is the one HGVC location which you made need the 12 month vs 9 month advantage to book a room. This is why buying hawaii is a good idea if that's where you want to go. Buy LV or Orlando with the idea of going to Hawaii often can be a crap-shoot if you are restricted to when you want to go. 

$18,00 for 8400 hawaii points is a fair deal but IMHO the HGVC Waikoloa isn't worth the extra $6000 for the extra 1400 pts over the Bay club purchase.

Good Luck


----------



## korndoc (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks Bill.  I think you are right.  I can save that extra $6000 and apply it to another time share in the future...or air fare to get to Hawaii for many, many trips to come  

Can you, or anyone else, tell me if either of these timeshares have restaurants and bars?  And what reciprocity is there between the 2?  I believe Bay Club owners can use the pool at the Waikoloa Beach Resort, right?  How close are they?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 1, 2007)

Bill: Can HGVC walk away from Bay Club (drop it from its list) without legal problems?  I read somewhere that this might be something they are thinking about.  I guess my bottom line question is if it is a Hilton affiliate (and I don't know if that is true), can Hilton de-associate themselves from this timeshare?


----------



## myip (Apr 1, 2007)

korndoc said:


> I can purchase at the Bay Club, 2 bedrooms with 7000 points for $12,000 and $850 MF.  I can also purchase at the HGVC at Waikoloa Beach Resort with 8400 points for $18,000 and $960 MF.  Is the HGVC at Waikoloa Beach Resort  with 1400 more points worth the extra charge?  I would probably stay at this resort every few years.  Most of the time I would be trading either within HGVC or converting to HH points for hotel stays.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff


If you are most likely to trade with in HGVC or converting to HH ponts.  I would not buy either property.  The maintenance fees is too high in  Hawaii.  I would buy in Las Vegas.  If you plan to use it in Hawaii Big Island, I would buy $18K HGVC @ Waikoloa.  The cost per point -->
is like 12000/7000 * 8400 = 14400.  You  are paying a preimum of $3600, not $6000.  HGVC Waikoloa allows you to use Hilton Hotel facilities.  I value that a lot and also there is a risk of Bay Club disassoicate itself with HGVC.  $18K for  8400 points is a good buy for Hilton  Waikoloa.


----------



## naptime (Apr 6, 2007)

*HGVC-Bay Club vs Waikoloa-hotel use*

When we stayed 8/2006, we were given hotel/pool pass for the hotel as Waikoloa owners. We were told Bay club owners do not have hotel privileges. That definitely sold us on Waikoloa HGVC ownership.


----------



## LisaH (Apr 6, 2007)

I agree with myip's math. However, you might want to negotiate the price down to $15-16K for HGVC @ Waikoloa.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 6, 2007)

Being an owner at the Bay Club, doesn't mean you can't use your points to reserve at HGVC Waikoloa. So you can buy Bay Club but reserve at Waikoloa and get use of the hotel pools.  

But, you can use cheap LV HGVC points to reserve at Waikoloa too. 

IMHO, buy Waikoloa only if you plan to visit that resort at least 2 of 3 years.


----------



## korndoc (Apr 7, 2007)

LisaH said:


> I agree with myip's math. However, you might want to negotiate the price down to $15-16K for HGVC @ Waikoloa.



I found this Waikoloa on e-bay.  I bid $15,000 and was rejected because I did not meet the secret minimum bid.  So I wrote to the agent who listed the t/s and she said the minimum was $18,000 due to Hilton's Right of Refusal

Jeff


----------



## korndoc (Apr 7, 2007)

myip said:


> If you are most likely to trade with in HGVC or converting to HH ponts.  I would not buy either property.  The maintenance fees is too high in  Hawaii.  I would buy in Las Vegas.





Bill4728 said:


> you can use cheap LV HGVC points to reserve at Waikoloa too. IMHO, buy Waikoloa only if you plan to visit that resort at least 2 of 3 years.



OK, it is finally starting to sink in.  I am not going to buy in Hawaii at all.  I am very interested in trading the HGVC property for HH points to use at Category 6 Hilton Hotels, or to trade for other HGVC properties. Hawaii would be on the list, but only every few years.

So this leads to the question of how to get the most bang for my Las Vegas buck.  Since this thread started asking about comparing the Bay Club with Waikoloa Beach Resort I am going to start a new thread that addresses my next question.  Thank you VERY much.  This is all making more sense to me now. Please check my new question on the new thread.


----------



## Seth Nock (Apr 10, 2007)

LisaH said:


> I agree with myip's math. However, you might want to negotiate the price down to $15-16K for HGVC @ Waikoloa.



I think the $18,000 figure will be bought back by Hiloton on right of first refusal.  There is no point in negotiating a better deal for Hilton.


----------



## korndoc (Apr 11, 2007)

Interesting, Seth.  The person listing this on e-Bay, who told me the $18,000 would be the minimum bid due to ROFR with Hilton, is an official HGVC salesperson, like yourself.  You would think she would know better.

Jeff


----------

